# Revolver for shooting & SD for wife



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I took my wife out to the range today to try a revolver. The only thing they had other than airweight S&Ws was a S&W 640 with a shrouded hammer.

Once she quit closing her eyes everytime she pulled the trigger, she cut out the bulls eye at 3 yards.

Good shooting, but she complained that the gun hurt her finger. I explained that she could get the gun for self-defence, and wouldn't necessarily want to go the range to shoot it every week.

She said if she buys a gun, it has to be one she wants to shoot for fun; Rationally explaining to me that she hopes she never has to shoot it at anyone.

So, I know what direction to take when we go back to shoot some more semi-autos, but I think she is going to like the simplicity of a revolver.

Any suggestions on which .38 revolvers that we should try?

The requirements are that she can carry easily, and she can shoot the gun on the range without wearing out her hands. Think small woman.

I'm not looking for the perfect gun, just one with an easier trigger pull.

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd get a small 357, and load it up w/ 38s. The heavier revolver will be easier on the recoil than if ya just bought a straight 38.

Don't get one of those alloy ones - but the smallest steel one ya can get, I guess.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

My wife enjoyed shooting the Ruger SP101 with the 3" barrel loaded with .38s.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

There are many choices. My recommendation for a carry .38 Special revolver is a Colt Detective Special, second edition. There aren't new ones, but they can be had used at reasonable prices.

A Colt Magnum Carry would be great, but they are rarely seen for sale now and command very high prices.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> My wife enjoyed shooting the Ruger SP101 with the 3" barrel loaded with .38s.


I have to second the SP101. It seems to be a very popular little gun, especially with women. It isn't a pretty gun, but it is a good one for carry and it is great on the range. Just pop .38s in instead of .357s. It's on my list of buys currently, I think it would make a decent little concealed gun that I can still have some fun with.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carried a Ruger SP 101 for awhile and they are a great gun with .38+ps. Take it to a gunsmith and have the trigger jeweled.They are as smooth as pulling a knife through hot butter then. With the three inch barrel she will be shooting the x ring out at 30' in no time. You can shoot them all day long. I wouldn't even worry about using .357s in it. With a little pratice she will give you a run for the money with anything you got.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I was hoping a Ruger would be in the mix. I haven't found one I can shoot, yet. I'll have to start looking around.

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If you can't find one to rent, make friends at the range. Most of the guns I've shot belonged to people who used the range often or our customers. Also make friends with the gun shop/range employees as sometimes, if you're cool, they will bring in guns of theirs for you to shoot. Someone may have an SP101 you can try out, and odds are it is in better condition than a rental gun.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

J-frame Smiths hurt my fingers, too -- with the factory stocks. In recoil, the inside of the trigger guard whacks the bottom of my trigger finger, and the outside/rear of the trigger guard whacks the top of my second finger. Ouchy.

However, put Pachmayr Compacs on, and that will make all the difference in the world. You/she won't believe it's the same gun.

http://www.gunaccessories.com/PachmayrRubberGrips/compac/pachmayrcompacgrips.asp

Other than that, go to a K-frame, maybe the 3" Model 66 (loaded with .38Special), or a used Model 12 (Airweight) if you can find one. For a person with small hands, the problem with K-frames is trigger reach. Be sure to get the round butt, not the square butt.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd recommend a S&W Model 64 or a Ruger SP101. Both in 3" and use .38's.


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> My wife enjoyed shooting the Ruger SP101 with the 3" barrel loaded with .38s.


Another in agreement here. My wife started out with a S&W 637 and also complained about the sharp recoil. I bought her a Ruger SP101 with 3" barrel and she absolutely loves it. She now shoots full house .357 magnum loads through it (by her own choice) and dosen't complain at all. She even orders her own .357 ammo from Midway. She is 5' 6" and 130 lbs. She ask me a couple weeks ago if I would mind if she sold the S&W 637 and put the money into a custom Mitch Rosen IWB holster. I told her to hold on to the 637 and I would buy the holster as a gift for moving up to the .357's. She didn't decline my offer.:smt023


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> I'd get a small 357, and load it up w/ 38s. The heavier revolver will be easier on the recoil than if ya just bought a straight 38.


Worked for me - my wife decided she could use a firearm to protect herself when an elderly lady here protected herself by shooting a would-be serial rapist leading to his arrest and being put out of circulation and into the slammer.

She went with me on my weekly trip to the range and tried out most of my handguns. Her preference was this Ruger GP100 in 357 magnum - loaded with +P 38 special ammo so now it's hers.










My own preference is autoloaders - 1911 specifically - but I didn't try to influence her - feeling she would use the one she liked best. I was just glad she finally made the decision she could use any firearm for her personal defense.

:smt1099


----------

